
Cash and Covid-19 - JumpCrisscross
http://jpkoning.blogspot.com/2020/04/cash-and-covid-19.html
======
reinaldojrb
I think that one thing took away the other, that is, third world countries
seek to subsidize but in the end everything will be counterproductive for the
common good

